# Top 3 current RTA's



## Bear_Vapes

What are the current top 3 single and dual coil rta's?
Not including any HIGH END

Im looking for something to replace my old serpent mini 25.

Want to know which ones are tried and tested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bear_Vapes said:


> What are the current top 3 single and dual coil rta's?
> Not including any HIGH END
> 
> Im looking for something to replace my old serpent mini 25.
> 
> Want to know which ones are tried and tested.



The only one I can really recommend is the Zeus Single coil. Never leaks and produces great flavour... it's the one I make my converts use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Carnival

My top 3:

Siren 2
Siren 2
Siren 2

Out of the RTA's I've owned, for me this one blows them all out the water.
Single coil. No leaking, super smooth vape, great flavour and quiet as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Current Top might be subjective to most. Only advise I can give is don't always believe the hype ..... 

For me the ones I've tried , and in no particular order : 

- Reload RTA (Dual) - still a great option if you can find one ...
- Merlin Mini (Single) (NOT the Merlin Mini 22mm MTL) - still a good MTL option or even Restrictive Lung hit 
- The OBS Series (some prefer the single some prefer the dual) 
- Skyclone , still the best with fruity menthols for me .... best overall .... yes it's a clone ... move on .... 

To be honest there's so many options these days , and you can;t go wrong with any of the new RTAs given there are some ones that are bad but few and far between.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Zeus single

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

1. Blitzen
2. Zeus
3. ?? I dunno

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

In short and in my opinion
Single coil
1. Skyline clone - excellent flavour, easy build, crispness to vape
2. Zeus - excellent flavour, no leaking
3. OBS Nano Engine - great flavour, no leaking, forgiving build and wicking 

Double coil
1. Zeus dual - more flavour and clouds
2. Avo 24 - excellent flavour, but rdta and refilling a bit more involved
3. Geekvape Ammit- involved wicking but great taste.

These are my opinions and may not necessarily work for you. The serpent mini is a great flavour tank, so good luck in your quest.many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Rob Fisher said:


> The only one I can really recommend is the Zeus Single coil. Never leaks and produces great flavour... it's the one I make my converts use.


Thats what I'm leaning towards, but I'm still not sure about the airflow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Bear_Vapes said:


> Thats what I'm leaning towards, but I'm still not sure about the airflow


What are you unsure about with regards to the airflow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bear_Vapes said:


> Thats what I'm leaning towards, but I'm still not sure about the airflow



Airflow is fine... perfect for me anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Room Fogger said:


> What are you unsure about with regards to the airflow


Airflow might be too much but I'm probably gonna buy one cause it wont leak

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Bear_Vapes said:


> Airflow might be too much but I'm probably gonna buy one cause it wont leak


It is quite an airy tank, but you can close it to a point where it functions as a restricted lung hit level. Or you can open it up and blow some serious clouds. I use by OBS ‘s still even having converted to MTL , and you get back into form quite fast. Won’t be perfect but shure that you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel

The new Mike Vapes/Augvape INtake RTA also looks interesting .... to further confuse the matter ..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

*- Freedom RTA* - by Dovape_ (Yes it's only a tiny 2ml RTA, but flavour is simply superb and IMHO worth the frequent refills. No leaks. Single Coil. Compact. Easy to wick and coil)_
*- Zeus RTA*_ (Single coil. No leaks with top AF. Great flavour. Easy to wick.)_
*- Serpent Mini 22*_ (Single coil. Great flavour. Compact. Easy to wick & coil. Old but still relevant to me.)_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

The Zeus single coil is my choice, never leaks, so easy and fast to refill and great flavour.

I give it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Alex said:


> The Zeus single coil is my choice, never leaks, so easy and fast to refill and great flavour.
> 
> I give it
> View attachment 133662


Always wondered what @Alex looked like. Exactly as I pictured him.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Bizkuit

1. Zeus single coil
2. Kylin Mini
3. Avo 24

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique

1. Reload rta
2. Zeus single coil great flavour
3. Zeus dual just because it's leak proof not as good as the single in my opinion

Obs dual falls somewhere in between

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WELIHF

1. Reload - smoothest airflow, great flavour
2. Skyline clone - excellent flavour single coil

Don't have a 3rd option

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Dvarw MTL 
Skyline
Siren2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wimmas

I wish I could experience the hype around the Zeus single coil. Bought it and sold it a few days later. Flavour was muted no matter the build. Tried all techniques and tips I could find on the web and the flavour was still lacking.

I always go back to my Ammit 25mm single coil. Best flavour I have ever experienced, but I have only ever tried the Zeus, Dead Rabbit RDA, Vandy Vape Kensei dual and EHPRO Bachelor x. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

For single coil:

Kylin Mini
Ammit 25
Ehpro Bachelor X

Dual coil:

Blitz Intrepid 
Reload RTA
Footoon Aqua Reboot
Kensei
Ehpro Billow X
OBS Engine - old or new one

I have owned / own all of the above and tried many more but these are my favorites. I currently have the Billow X, Footoon and OBS Engine and I enjoy them. The Billow and Bachelor X are very underrated in my opinion as well as the Blitz Intrepid RTA which I rate as identical to the Reload in performance. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

Single coil:
Zeus
Skyclone
Hussar

Dual:
Reload
Aromamizer V2
Petri 24mm
OBS Engine
Wake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GMJR

I tried a few single coils but the zeus is no 1
no leaking and great flavor (all day vape)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Thanks for all the responses. I think Ill go with the Zeus single coil. NO leaking will be the best benefit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Kalashnikov

This weekend my OBS Crius 2 cracked on me while i was out so i had to buy an emergency tank and ended up getting the EHPRO Bachelor X single coil tank.
I was planning to sell it the next day. But the moment i used it i was blown away and now am going to sell off the Crius 2. The bachelor is a really good single coil tank and is very well machined and has amazing flavour off the simplest of builds. The airflow is super smooth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Carnival

Kalashnikov said:


> This weekend my OBS Crius 2 cracked on me while i was out so i had to buy an emergency tank and ended up getting the EHPRO Bachelor X single coil tank.
> I was planning to sell it the next day. But the moment i used it i was blown away and now am going to sell off the Crius 2. The bachelor is a really good single coil tank and is very well machined and has amazing flavour off the simplest of builds. The airflow is super smooth.



What a stroke of luck! Glad you're happy with it @Kalashnikov

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Kalashnikov said:


> This weekend my OBS Crius 2 cracked on me while i was out so i had to buy an emergency tank and ended up getting the EHPRO Bachelor X single coil tank.
> I was planning to sell it the next day. But the moment i used it i was blown away and now am going to sell off the Crius 2. The bachelor is a really good single coil tank and is very well machined and has amazing flavour off the simplest of builds. The airflow is super smooth.


First time I heard of this tank. What does it look like?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Raindance said:


> First time I heard of this tank. What does it look like?
> 
> Regards



here it is. its relatively new and for sale at VapeKing

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY

I have the OBS Engine as well as Blitzen RTA and it's honestly hard to select a winner. When wicked correctly they both perform great. Using the Blitzen at the moment just because its the new kid on the block, but I'm not entirely convinced that its better than my trusty Engine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Bear_Vapes said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I think Ill go with the Zeus single coil. NO leaking will be the best benefit.


Might be worth your while to consider a Zeus Dual, also leakage proof as well as single and dual coil compatible I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Befokski

1. Wotofo Bravo
2. Zeus Single
3. EHPRO Bachelor X

I guess it's more of a subjective matter rather than objective, so naming the 3 best boils down to your personal experience, taste, style, etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY

Befokski said:


> I guess it's more of a subjective matter rather than objective, so naming the 3 best boils down to your personal experience, taste, style, etc...



This is true. The Bravo for instance looks fantastic and is REALLY well made, however the clamp-style deck put me off a little. They can be a las to build on. I agree that the Zeus Duall will probably perform as well as the normal Zeus, but with the added flexibility of being able to run single or dual coils. It does have those two standy-uppy airflow shieldy things next to your coils which could potentially hamper your building glee, but I can't comment on that since I've never build on one. Only on my Blitzen, which builds quicksticks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

*Geekvape Zeus .*
That's all! *(My opinion, so sue me!) *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Love this thread @Bear_Vapes 

I havent tried the recent tanks so this may not help you, but in case it does, here goes

The three tanks I use most, currently are as follows:

Subtank Mini - easy to coil and wick, good flavour for fruity menthol at lowish power (12W), rock solid reliability and no leaks, been going daily for a few years!
Lemo1 - for its pinprick sharp flavour on fruity menthols, also lowish power restricted lung hit. Not easy to wick unless you know how, but then its easy. Not an out and about tank but the flavour is amazing for me
Skyline - superb allround flavour for fruity menthols. Reliable. Drawback is the small tank size.
Need to play more with the Dvarw to get it more in rotation...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Befokski

SHiBBY said:


> This is true. The Bravo for instance looks fantastic and is REALLY well made, however the clamp-style deck put me off a little. They can be a las to build on. I agree that the Zeus Duall will probably perform as well as the normal Zeus, but with the added flexibility of being able to run single or dual coils. It does have those two standy-uppy airflow shieldy things next to your coils which could potentially hamper your building glee, but I can't comment on that since I've never build on one. Only on my Blitzen, which builds quicksticks.



A very valid point on the Bravo, the deck was quite weird to work with at first, but got the hang of it quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Befokski said:


> A very valid point on the Bravo, the deck was quite weird to work with at first, but got the hang of it quite quickly.



A clamp deck on a dripper like the Goon is one thing because you have loads of space to work with, but those tiny clamps in a RTA... With my stubby fingers and two floating coils waiting to be tightened. I see myself hurling it down the street

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I have a few MTL favourites as they all give me a good vape, and less single and dual coil RTA as only one stands out for me of each.
I haven't tried the Dwarv RTA but guess that doesn't make a difference as you said in your OP " Not including any High End" .

MTL favourites

1. Skyclone with drop kit (drop kit improves flavour)
2. SXK Doggystyle 2k16
3. OG Merlin mini

Single coil RTA

1. Serpent Mini 22

Dual coil RTA

1. Aromamizer Plus - the best RTA I have ever Vaped on, flavour comparable to a dripper, and so easy to coil and wick. 

This is a true gem that skipped under the radar from many because of its size (30mm)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes

Silver said:


> Love this thread @Bear_Vapes
> 
> I havent tried the recent tanks so this may not help you, but in case it does, here goes
> 
> The three tanks I use most, currently are as follows:
> 
> Subtank Mini - easy to coil and wick, good flavour for fruity menthol at lowish power (12W), rock solid reliability and no leaks, been going daily for a few years!
> Lemo1 - for its pinprick sharp flavour on fruity menthols, also lowish power restricted lung hit. Not easy to wick unless you know how, but then its easy. Not an out and about tank but the flavour is amazing for me
> Skyline - superb allround flavour for fruity menthols. Reliable. Drawback is the small tank size.
> Need to play more with the Dvarw to get it more in rotation...


Thanks @Silver 
Its good to know whats tried and tested so you dont end up buying the wrong device.
Its even more tricky now days with new stuff coming out every 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Bear_Vapes said:


> Thanks @Silver
> Its good to know whats tried and tested so you dont end up buying the wrong device.
> Its even more tricky now days with new stuff coming out every 2 weeks



Agreed

Not long after I joined this forum in late 2013, I pretty much had a bit of experience with most of the devices out there. There weren't many and I felt like a real experienced vaper 

Nowadays, I struggle to even comment on the gear because most of it I haven't even heard of! Well, I've heard of it - here - but haven't used it. So I feel rather noobish again... Lol... Same applies to juice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## picautomaton

I'm so happy with my Kayyyfun Prime (clone) and Kayyfun 5 mini that I have no desire for other tanks. The originals are a bit of an investment however the clone's serve well. And then I have squonkers and rda's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

